
Slides and Videos from NuttX 2019 International Workshop - pjmlp
https://nuttx2019.org/slides-and-videos/
======
acassis
Thanks for sharing! Yes, the NuttX International Workshop was amazing!

I am finishing the video editing of the lecture recordings and it will be
available on NuttX Channel at YouTube. Stay tuned!

